# How much would you put up with??



## overallnow (Jan 13, 2011)

Going through a divorce...boy they really meant it when they said it was ugly...

Ex-wanted seperation but wasnt willing to work on anything and pushed and pushed. Spoke with anyone and everyone who would listen about what a terrible person I am. How everything was my fault. Spoke about private matters and things that were no one elses business. I had had it, I was done and filed the response of divorce. Soon to be ex has done everything and anything to ruin my life...

Posted lies on every internet site possible about me...
tried to have me fired from my job...accused me of stealing work equipment...called DFSC on me for being an unfit parent...called animal control with allegations the dogs bark to much..tried to have my child removed from high school for being out of district (was on a permit)...accussed me of sleeping with everything and anything that moved including my dogs and myself...the list goes on..

One day in love with me...the next day wants me dead...

Blames me for everything. It is all my fault. Blames me, life is over because of me..has "lost" everything because of me..

I have changed email addresses...cell phone number (2 times , was able to aquire 1st time) house number, work number etc..have not reacted in anyway...no reponse to any contact...BUT..I am at my wits end...I am so tired of waiting for the other shoe to drop...what is going to be said next?...What am I going to be acussed of next? What will be posted on FB or Myspace next?...

How do you handle this? Will it ever end?


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm sorry that you are in this situation. It's very unfortunate when one person does not realize that the tone you set during the divorce is going to follow you for years to come. I have a friend in this situation - the ex goes to his office and throws things at him, calls him a horrible dad right in front of their kid, tells him he ruined her life, etc. Ironically, there was no affair on either side like in my situation. That's really where the hurt and pain is taken up a big notch and it's very difficult not to want to hurt the cheater as much as he hurt you. But, what your soon to be ex does not realize is that she just has to stand up and act like an adult. There is nothing she can do to fix or control the situation so she's only making it 1,000 times worse with her immature behavior. I might suggest individual counseling for you just to help get your head on straight and help you learn how to deal with this type of person. The counseling may help you see how to deal with things that could be viewed as more minor and things that should really be consequenced, i.e., if she keeps harassing you a restraining order may be warranted. I would also start keeping very detailed records of the things she is doing and talk to your lawyer about it. Again, I'm sorry you're in this situation. It's never a good idea to torture someone else just because feelings are hurt. Divorce is awful in and of itself without this type of drama and unnecessary behavior.


----------

